# Le toubarvert revit



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

Une vingtaine de personnes connectées sur le toubarvert ce soir !


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Euh.. c'est  quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

iChat : "pomme G" puis saisir "toubarvert"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Les meilleurs !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Une vingtaine de personnes connectées sur le toubarvert ce soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

A quand le retour du Burger Quizz ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A quand le retour du Burger Quizz ?



bah samedi


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

Héhé, pas évident de suivre.


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les meilleurs !



merci


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, pas évident de suivre.



Surtout suivre et poster ici en même temps


----------



## Spyro (8 Avril 2004)

C'est très private quand même tout ça


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

Il est vrai que la plus part du temps on parle avec MackieTheBot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors un peu de monde c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## cham (9 Avril 2004)

Mince et moi qui croyais que vous étiez tous sur "le toubar sans cham" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi c'est pas pareil, j'ai plus d'iBook depuis 4 mois


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2004)

Ceux qui ont une iSight ou autre webcam, méfiez-vous du Macki si il vous invite à une vidéoconférence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je ne m'en suis pas encore remis.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont une iSight ou autre webcam, méfiez-vous du Macki si il vous invite à une vidéoconférence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était tout flou


----------



## chagregel (9 Avril 2004)

J'y suis... ca a l'air "conviviale"


----------



## papa1 (9 Avril 2004)

Ben moi ya pas cette chance sur toubarvert. Y apas souvent du monde ! Pourtant je suis pas méchant ! Hein ?

Ah bon ! 

Ps : Papa1 devient papajules5 sur toubarvert 

alors a bientôt !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Ce soir il n'y a pas grand monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que la plus part du temps on parle avec MackieTheBot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que faut il taper dans Toubavert pour avoir une réponse du bot ?


----------



## bouilla (5 Août 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Que faut il taper dans Toubavert pour avoir une réponse du bot ?




lol !


_euh essaye : "combien les tapis ?!" _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Que faut il taper dans Toubavert pour avoir une réponse du bot ?



Essaye "je m'appelle pamela" (ca marche avec à peu près n'importe quel prénom américain ou japonais). Normalement tu devais avoir une réponse du type : "envoi photo vite  "


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Essaye "je m'appelle pamela" (ca marche avec à peu près n'importe quel prénom américain ou japonais). Normalement tu devais avoir une réponse du type : "envoi photo vite  "



Sans succès et Makie ne réponds pas.  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Sans succès et Makie ne réponds pas.  :mouais:



Le Mackietoba ne répond plus


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis... ca a l'air "conviviale"



 :mouais: Ni !!!!!! tu peux approfondir mein chagreg ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Ni !!!!!! tu peux approfondir mein chagreg ?



marrant ces threads qui remontent de nulle part  :


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> marrant ces threads qui remontent de nulle part  :



C'est-à-dire ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Viendez sur le Toubarvert, y a du monde...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Ouais, mackiethebot en exclu mondiale 24 h/24


----------



## iMax (9 Août 2004)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu autant de monde là bas


----------



## iMax (9 Août 2004)

Viendez, viendez sur le toubarvert pour voir WebO draguant Mackie  (sisi  )


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Viendez, viendez sur le toubarvert pour voir WebO draguant Mackie  (sisi  )



Salaupio... File ranger ta chambre...


----------



## molgow (9 Août 2004)

Pamela ??? :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pamela ??? :love:



Mackie a du crypter son uptime bot car cela faisait swapper son g3   :rateau:  
To be followed...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

oui bon un admin sur le toubar pasque là c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

C'est souvent Macinside, Mackinside@Mac et Mackie the Bot les seuls connectés en tout cas


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

3, c'est vrai que ça en fait du monde


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Il s'y passe des choses sur ce toubar.... 



> mackie : amok y pu du ©
> mackie : (selon certain)
> Amok : ouh la
> Amok : Mackie, je suis a paris a partir du 26
> Amok : le 27, tu sauras quel gout ont des testicules


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il s'y passe des choses sur ce toubar....




 mer.... j'ai loupé un truc là !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mer.... j'ai loupé un truc là !!!



plein même


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

alors sur le toubarvert, il y a Mackie draguant Modern_thing à coup de "prout?" et Web'O draguant Mackie à coup de gel... 

bref, les deux playboys font leur show tous les soirs, ne manquez pas Mackie et Web'O au harem ...


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Chtite question en passant, pourquoi toubarvert ? (et pas rienmaisonrouge pas exemple  )


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Chtite question en passant, pourquoi toubarvert ? (et pas rienmaisonrouge pas exemple  )


 Une question que je n'osais pas posé... mais qui en est un excellente !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> alors sur le toubarvert, il y a Mackie draguant Modern_thing à coup de "prout?" et Web'O draguant Mackie à coup de gel...
> 
> bref, les deux playboys font leur show tous les soirs, ne manquez pas Mackie et Web'O au harem ...



WebO il est pas au Toubar le soir... y bosse. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> WebO il est pas au Toubar le soir... y bosse. :rateau:




c'est s'la oui  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est s'la oui  :mouais:



Tu louches Mackie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Sur le Toubar, y a même SM qui est toujours remonté à bloc :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sur le Toubar, y a même SM qui est toujours remonté à bloc :love:



ah? t'appelles ca des blocs?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Euh... ça se discute... mais tjrs très en forme, ça c sûr :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

moins que toi :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Chtite question en passant, pourquoi toubarvert ? (et pas rienmaisonrouge pas exemple  )



parce que :love: touba quoi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moins que toi :love:


 Moah?    :love: :love:

Narf© :love:


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

> iMax : http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
> molgow : /kick iMax
> molgow :
> iMax : :mouais:
> iMax867 a quitté cette conversation.


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2004)

C'est fou le hasard quand même... La batterie du PB qui est vide à ce moment là...


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou le hasard quand même... La batterie du PB qui est vide à ce moment là...



Hmm... si seulement elle était plus souvent vide lorsque tu floodes sur le toubar....   

:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Bon ...ça y est.. j'ai installé AOL Instant messenger sur mon vieux iMac (os 9.1), j'ai ouvert un compte (leconkombrmaske)... 
bon comment qu'on fait pour aller au "toubarvert" ???


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2004)

Je 
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/ 
ne
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
floode
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
pas
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
sur
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
le
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
toubar'
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon ...ça y est.. j'ai installé AOL Instant messenger sur mon vieux iMac (os 9.1), j'ai ouvert un compte (leconkombrmaske)...
> bon comment qu'on fait pour aller au "toubarvert" ???



Il doit avoir qqch pour accéder au "salon de discussion public" ou qqch du genre.. et là tu tapes "toubarvert" (sans guillemets évidemment).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

bon j'ai bien un menu "community chats" avec la liste des "AIM chats rooms".. mais rien pour saisir un autre salon que ceux de la liste !!?? tin .. me prend la tete tout seul là....


----------



## naas (24 Août 2004)

pense a renseigner ton profil avec ton adresse aim


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

C'est vraiment nul cet iChat, je me vois pas dans la fenêtre de discussion sous le même nom que les autres me voient... Et à quoi ça sert ?? C'est un jeu ? "Devinez comment vous vous appelez" ??
Ah je vous jure !


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Août 2004)

Narf© :love: c'est à toi de renseigner le nom des gens quand tu les ajoutes à ta liste de contacts :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

Ah ouaip en fait comme j'ai une fiche, c'est mon nom qui apparaît, et pas mon identifiant...
Pas super pratique...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2004)

Viendez sur le Toubar... Y a du monde pendant la Keynote.


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2004)

Ca revit ce soir


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Pour rappel sous ichat tapez ta ouche pomme et la lettre g
sur la fenetre qui apparait tapez 
toubarvert


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ca revit ce soir


Ouf ! le screenshot est juste après ma tonne de connerie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel sous ichat tapez ta ouche pomme et la lettre g
> sur la fenetre qui apparait tapez
> toubarvert



Y avait déjà assez de nioubie comme çà, pas la peine de le leur prémacher le travail ! 
_toujours est-il que je n'étais pas mécontent de ne pas être resté  :love:  )_


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Le pire quand y a tant de monde s'est d'essayer de suivre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ca revit ce soir



:affraid: moi qui croyais pouvoir venir _incognito_ !!!! :affraid:

 loupé là !!!


Merci Molgow !   :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## benjamin (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! le screenshot est juste après ma tonne de connerie



Et juste avant que j'arrive


----------



## chagregel (5 Octobre 2004)

a personne ce soir...  :hein:    :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Y sont déjà venu en fait, mais t'as rien loupé   

la discussion partait en c... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (7 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel sous ichat tapez ta ouche pomme et la lettre g
> sur la fenetre qui apparait tapez
> toubarvert


 ah, ok alors.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est plutôt calme ce soir !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt calme ce soir !


normal y a cete racaille de grug


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2004)

Un seul être vous manque...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Novembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un seul être vous manque...



mais non je suis là  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

J'ai soif...   Qu'on me serve à boire.  :love: Sont où les gens du Toubar? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai soif...   Qu'on me serve à boire.  :love: Sont où les gens du Toubar? :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Décembre 2004)

Roger, un Muscadet, un !    :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

c'est qui roger ?   




... ça y est je sais qui c'est !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roger, un Muscadet, un !    :love:



ça roule Fernande...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Décembre 2004)

Tournee generale Alphonse !    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tournee generale Alphonse !    :rateau:



mais pas de leffe, on a finit la réserve hier lors d'une AES off


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

" L'iChat le "toubarvert", rumeurs et commérages garantie..."


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> " L'iChat le "toubarvert", rumeurs et commérages garantie..."



et qu'en pense prerima ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

elle s'en tape elle aussi


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> elle s'en tape elle aussi



c'est bon, on peu faire tout les ragots que l'on veut sur finn  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon, y a personne? :hein: Z'êtes où?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2005)

On cuve  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On cuve  :rateau:



encore? :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> encore? :affraid:



Non, toujours...   :affraid:


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On cuve  :rateau:



pas moi


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y a personne? :hein: Z'êtes où?


 Dans...


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2005)

_
newmacflo a rejoint cette conversation._
​ _mXXXXXide:_  qui est tu donc ? 
_newmacflo_:  salut
_newmacflo_:  un suisse
_mXXXXXide_:  ancun intéret 
_newmacflo_:  merci _newmacflo a quitté cette conversation.

_ ​   :hein:

Le nom de l'hélvétophobe est partiellement caché mais son nom est connu de la rédaction


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

comme d'hab quoi...


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

vous avez qu'a inviter des suissesses  (super un mot avec 6 S :rateau: )


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2005)

tssss newmacflo aurait répondu &#8220;une suisse&#8221; elle aurait eu droit à un « changement de mémoire dans iMac G5 à domicile »


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tssss newmacflo aurait répondu ?une suisse? elle aurait eu droit à un « changement de mémoire dans iMac G5 à domicile »



c'est mal me connaitre monsieur, elle aurai eu aussi un gros disque dur


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab quoi...


Non non je tiens à corriger, je suis suisse, aussi*, exemple :

- m********e : sm ?
- sm : oui ?
- m********e : un sujet pour te faire bannir 
- sm : lien ? :love:


* on dit malheureusement en france, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal me connaitre monsieur, elle aurai eu aussi un gros disque dur



Qu'est-ce que tu es prétentieux.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2005)

c'est son côté jeune castor


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

NON le toubarvert n'est pas mort   :rateau:

Avec iChat pomme + G tapez toubarvert (ajouter pomme + MAJ + g sur Tiger)


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juin 2005)

les habitués confirment :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Ce fut d'ailleurs bien utile le soir de la Keynote quand l'unique salon MacGé était saturé.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2006)

toubar... à partir de 2 heures...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

Pardon© ?


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

A la demande de Mackie...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2006)

Y a une conference ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

*Depuis des mois et des mois*
Mackie, le pauvre, lutte encore seul contre tous.
Il est le dernier survivant, le dernier des cyber mohicans à avoir arpenté ce lieu à encore y aller. Pour s'y trouver seul.

Ceci est certainement une tentative désespérée pour que le toubar ne finisse par s'éteindre, définitivement.

J'avoue parfois y aller également. Afin d'y trouver le calme et l'isolement nécessaire à mon cyber recueillement et mes séances de cyber méditation.


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2006)

_marrant, j'ai relu enti&#233;rement le sujet et j'ai constat&#233; qu'en r&#233;alit&#233; seulement trois personnes ont particip&#233; au Toubarvert* et encore, je peux dire que l'une d'entre elles (benjamin) &#233;tait grave un nioube...

apr&#232;s, vous &#233;tonnez pas si vous ne savez pas pourquoi Amok parle des steppes d'asie centrale, qu'on dit que Gribouille est appel&#233; girb' d'amour, que jeanba3000 poss&#232;de un tas de pseudos annexes, que l'amok est au Caddie, que al&#232;m est une raclure, que Xav' est un nounours et plein d'autres choses... dont les aventures de drague sur minitel ou en 14000bauds d'Amok ne sont distribu&#233;s qu'&#224; un public adulte (+21ans) et seulement trouvable dans un sex-shop lyonnais... 


__*(le seul et l'unique et pas cette mauvaise d&#233;clinaison ichat cr&#233;&#233;e par macinside &#224; des fins masturbatoires )_


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Depuis des mois et des mois*
> Mackie, le pauvre, lutte encore seul contre tous.
> Il est le dernier survivant, le dernier des cyber mohicans &#224; avoir arpent&#233; ce lieu &#224; encore y aller. Pour s'y trouver seul.
> 
> ...


C'est drole, j'y etais pas plus tard qu'hier, alors que ca faisait un sacre baille que je ne m'y etais plus allee...

Je tire ma reverence a Mackie qui y est tous les jours avec un espoir certain qu'il revive   en meme temps, les temps d'autrefois ou c'etait bonde, ou il fallait se depecher pour tout lire, suivre et participer aux discussions, les planifications de flood en masse via le Toubar... ca parrait si lointain  Puis Supermoquette etait aussi un inconditionnel... comme quoi tout se perd :rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Novembre 2006)

Ah la la ma bonne dame, tout se perd, la nostalgie n'est plus ce qu'elle &#233;tait...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ...Supermoquette etait aussi un inconditionnel...



Oui mais à l'époque sm n'avait pas encore découvert l'amour charnel... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2006)

J'y passe de temps en temps, n'y trouvant qu'un Mackie abandonné de tous.
Ah il est loin le temps des soirées animées par Gribouille et SMG pour le plus grand plaisir des habitués!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui mais à l'époque sm n'avait pas encore découvert l'amour charnel... :rateau:


Plaisir de la chaire avant le mariage ne se fera.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Plaisir de la *chaire* avant le mariage ne se fera.



tu vas toujours à la messe  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4064453 a dit:
			
		

> _marrant, j'ai relu enti&#233;rement le sujet et j'ai constat&#233; qu'en r&#233;alit&#233; seulement trois personnes ont particip&#233; au Toubarvert*
> 
> *(le seul et l'unique et pas cette mauvaise d&#233;clinaison ichat cr&#233;&#233;e par macinside &#224; des fins masturbatoires )_



Tu t'es pourtant bien investi dans la promo de cet artefact macinsidien. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2007)

réanimation en cours :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2007)

Ca sent le tabac froid le toubar !


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est toujours autant le bordel


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2007)

imax ta gueule


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Ca sent le tabac froid le toubar !



Ha !!! si ça sent la pipe, j'arrive...  :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2007)

il y a des filles


----------



## katelijn (9 Octobre 2007)

Sur le murs?


----------



## kisbizz (10 Octobre 2007)

non , sur la toile .......accroché au murs


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

ouais, ben c'est pas le délire... :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais, ben c'est pas le délire... :sleep:


Si...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> C'est toujours autant le bordel





Tiens mais c'est Founette la Slave ?  



macinside a dit:


> imax ta gueule




Mackie te court apr&#232;s ?   comme c'est mognooonnn


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

ouais ben c'est plus un sursaut d'agonie qu'autre chose... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais ben c'est plus un sursaut d'agonie qu'autre chose... :mouais:



ouais mais ça c'est parcequ'ils on pas de Charte, ni de DocEvil, ni de sonnyboy, ni de PonkHead, ni de BackCat, de BlackBeru, etc et pas notre Sullitzer à nous : Toi Fabou'


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4434394 a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais &#231;a c'est parcequ'ils on pas de Charte, ni de DocEvil, ni de sonnyboy, ni de PonkHead, ni de BackCat, de BlackBeru, etc et pas notre Sullitzer &#224; nous : Toi Fabou'


_Notre Sulitzer &#224; nous !_ J'aurais aim&#233; la faire celle-l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Notre Sulitzer &#224; nous !_ J'aurais aim&#233; la faire celle-l&#224;&#8230;



ouais, ben j'aurai aim&#233; vendre autant que lui...  

Cela dit, maigre consolation, moi j'ai &#233;crit mon bouquin tout seul!!


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2007)

Maigre ? 

Y'a bien plus d'honneur et satisfaction perso &#224; l'avoir fait seul non mon loulou ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Maigre ?
> 
> Y'a bien plus d'honneur et satisfaction perso à l'avoir fait seul non mon loulou ?



ben ouais quand même.
Mais des ventes à la Sulitzer ça fait un peut rêver quand même...


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ben ouais quand même.
> Mais des ventes à la Sulitzer ça fait un peut rêver quand même...



T'as vu comment il a fini ? Bien mal acquit...etc. Etc.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> T'as vu comment il a fini ? Bien mal acquit...etc. Etc.


Ça te va bien de faire la morale : la vertu sortant de la bouche du vice :love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2007)

"_Bien mal acqui*s*..._"



=>[]


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça te va bien de faire la morale : la vertu sortant de la bouche du vice :love:



Normal, le vice à toujours été l'amant de la vertu:rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2007)

BANZAIIIIIIIIII


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

finn_atlas, je l'attends chez moi, avec une gel&#233;e de m&#233;nage, il fera pas l'malin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2007)

> 20:50
> lekoncombrmaskai a quitt&#233; cette conversation.




:rateau: 



> 22:35
> Webo@machintruc.com a rejoint cette conversation.



Swiss powah 



> pas grave, les homophobes sont des h&#233;t&#233;ros convertibles, comme les canap&#233;s, en homos discrets avec talons



grb powah &#169;&#174;&#8482;


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Octobre 2007)

> Webo@machintruc.com a quitté cette conversation.



Bonne nuit petite douceur suisse :love::rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bonne nuit petite douceur suisse :love::rateau:



Bonne nuit ma caresse croix roussienne... :love:


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2007)

Raah bin vous avez oublié les liens importants de cette soirée Toubar \o/
Voilà à quel choix cornélien nous avons dû faire face : la justice :mouais: ou les flammes de l'enfer de la cave :love:. WebO n'étant pas décidé, nous sommes allés nous coucher. Bonne nuit mignon.


----------

